# YouTube causes system crash



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't quite have a handle on this and it's quite intermittent in that I can watch almost anything on YouTube but the link provided will happen every time. This might occur when watching YouTube videos on someone's web site versus the YouTube site itself. Here is a link someone sent to me today that caused the problem this time. If you have the problem it will not happen when you visit that link. You must play the video and it will happen within a second or two.

What happens is my two monitors both go black, the sound continues for about a second, and my fan revs up to highest speed as if I backed out of i3 wm and sitting at the login. The only way out of it is to power down and restart.

I'm using i3-wm on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p11 on an i7-3770 and nvidia GeForce 9600GT but it's been going on for a couple of updates now.

There are no message in log files.

EDIT: I just found that /etc/syslog.conf was misconfigured and that's why I haven't had anything posted there since January so that wasn't any help.


----------



## scottro (Jul 27, 2017)

It played without problem for me on a laptop with FreeBSD-11.1-RC3 (not yet upgraded) in Firefox using dwm. I went  to the link and clicked the video, I didn't go to youtube to watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 27, 2017)

I watched it to the end where it says [END OF RECORDING] with no problem on all 3 of my FreeBSD 11..1-RELEASE laptops with Fluxbox and Firefox.

I watched from your link and on youtube.

Edit: I tried the link with my OpenBSD 6.1 laptop with Fluxbox using Firefox and Seamonkey and the video played all the way through with no problem.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 27, 2017)

So you guys need to fix your systems cause it breaks on mine.


----------



## scottro (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok, that did make me literally LOL.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm only here for the laughs and I'll be here all week!


----------



## Minbari (Jul 28, 2017)

*gtk-youtube-viewer* it's all you need!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 28, 2017)

Minbari  How does that fix the problem of YouTube crashing my system? (It doesn't. I know.) Please don't go off topic on me. It isn't helpful.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 29, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Minbari  How does that fix the problem of YouTube crashing my system? (It doesn't. I know.) Please don't go off topic on me. It isn't helpful.


It works on Seamonkey without problem but on Iridium not: www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIqxBajeHeM


----------

